# In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?



## Bluestar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Hallo Leute, 

Bin echt am verzweifeln mit dem CPU Kühler. Wie rum soll ich die Lüfter des EKL Alpenföhn Olymp montieren? Sollen die Räder, wenn ich vor den Anschlüssen (die wo dann an der I/O Blende später sind) des Mainboards stehe,  zur linken oder rechten Seite zeigen? Wisst ihr was ich meine


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Hi,

so wie auf dem Bild, wenn die Luft (wie in 99% der Fälle) hinaus pusten soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

edit: nee, genau anders rum, sonst ziehst du die kühle Luft in den Kühler und weiter ins Case 

Bild 2: mit Dank an hardwaremax.net und Narbennarr, sry für's "klauen" Test: Alpenfohn Olymp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluestar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ok also passt das so ( hab Foto hochgeladen) ? Weil mich verwirrt, dass der Gehäuselüfter genau in die entgegen gesetze Richtung zeigt.


----------



## Bluestar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ok danke.  Muss ich wohl alles wieder ausbauen.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Mußt ja "nur" die Lüfter drehen und tauschen, musst eigentlich nicht den ganzen Kühler ab montieren..als kleiner Trost

edit: ich würde das tauschen erstmal versuchen, ob das klappt, wegen der Befestigungsklammern und so; ob der Kühler nu so oder so rum ist ist theoretisch egal

auf fast jedem Lüfter ist ein kleiner Pfeil aufgedruckt, der zeigt die Blasrichtung an; und du willst ja die Luft raus aus dem Gehäuse > also "Luftstrom" raus oder wo hin du auch immer hin magst ,  für's nächste Mal


----------



## Bluestar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ist das Ok wenn dann dieses komische Gitter Zeug vor dem Lüfter ist, weil dass ist auf dem Produktbild nicht vorne. Wenn ich den Kühler umdrehe sieht das aber so aus? Siehe Foto


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Das "Gitter Zeug" ist die Halterung vom Motor. Dort kommt die Luft raus. Diese Seite MUSS also auf dem Kühler sitzen.

Schau doch beim Post von Caduzzz, er hat dir doch ein korrektes Bild verlinkt.

Also Bilder anschauen und das gleiche dann bei sich Aufbauen, sollte wohl drin sein. 

Du musst den Kühler (das Metalldingens) nicht abbauen und drehen. Du musst nur die Lüfter mit den Klammern, auf die andere Seite bauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Bin echt am verzweifeln mit dem CPU Kühler


Hallo Bluestar123,

es ist auch nicht trivial, man kann nicht wirklich an der Form der Lüfter die Drehrichtung und die Strömungsrichtung erkennen. Auf vielen Lüftern ist auf der Seite ein Pfeil, damit man die Strömungsrichtung sieht. Ansonsten ist es Dir frei gelassen, wie Du es einbaust, es gibt viele gute Wege. Überlich ist es. vorne und eventuell unten einströmen z ulassen und hinten und eventuell oben soll es ausströmen. Der CPU-Kühler sollte in derselben Richtung arbeiten. Soweit das vermutlich bekannte, man kann es aber auch ganz anders machen, siehe hier.
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

Jetzt kommt es darauf an, was der beste Kompromiss für Dich in Deinem Rechner ist. Da hilft leider immer nur ausprobieren. Dauert halt etwas, aber  es lohnt, weil man eigentlich immer leise Rechner bekommen kann und ebenso kühle. Aktuell, so wie auf dem Foto eingebaut, ziehen die Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers die Luft  von der Rückseite des Rechners (also da, wo der hintere Gehäuselüfter sitzt, und befördert die Luft nach vorne. Das kann man machen, ist aber ungewöhnlich. Ich kennen den Kühlkörper nicht. Ideal ist es immer, wenn vor dem Kühlkörper ein Lüfter sitzt ud in der mitte einer. Der in der Mitte ist der wichtigste, der würde es auch alleine tun, Wenn die Lüfter unten so dicht zu sammen stehen, das sieht nach ca. 20mm Abstand vom hinteren CPU-Lüfter zum Hecklüfter aus, gibt es unschöne akustische Schwebungen, die nerven können. Darum würde ich die Lüfter im Kühler drehen und den hinteren nach vorne bauen. Geht das nicht, probier es zuerst aus, ob sich die beiden Lüfter stören und probiere weiter aus, was nur mit einem mittleren Lüfter  passiert. Im Zweifel musst Du halt den Kühlkörper wieder drehen.

Mach bitte Fotos von allen Lüftern, dann können wir Dich abschliesend beraten. Keine Sorge, wird schon alles. Nicht durchdrehen, wir bekommen das in den Griff.


----------



## Bluestar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ich hab jetzt beide Lüfter gedreht. Jetzt hab ich das Problem dass der äusere Lüfter an den Lamellen kratzt. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Welches ist "der äußere" Lüfter? Vermutlich der hintere? Bau ihn doch einfach nach vorne, der Kühlkörper sollte das erlauben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt beide Lüfter gedreht. Jetzt hab ich das Problem dass der äusere Lüfter an den Lamellen kratzt. Woran liegt das?



Du musst jeweils auf die Narbe des Lüfters schauen können, dann ist er korrekt eingebaut.
So bläst der Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen.


----------



## Bluestar123 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Der äußere ist der, der dem Gehäuselüfter auf der PC Rückwand entgegensteht.  Auf die andere Seite kann ich ihn nicht tun, weil die RAM Riegel im Weg stehen. Hab das Problem jetzt lösen können.  Bei der Verpackung waren so Art Gummiabstandshalter dabei, die man an die Lamellen kleben soll. Jetzt kratzt nichts mehr. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Gehäuselüftern. Muss ich da  auch noch irgendwas dran rumschrauben, nicht dass ich das Mainboard wieder rausmachen muss? O.o

Edit: Muss ich jedes Mal das Mainboard wieder ausmontieren wenn ich die Lüfter tauschen will?


----------



## Hyperion2403 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Warum solltest du denn immer das Mainboard ausbauen, nur um Lüfter zu tauschen? Auf deinem ersten Bild sieht es so aus, als hättest du genug Platz um an alle Lüfteranschlüsse zukommen. 

Was den hinteren Gehäuselüfter angeht, so hat Caduzzz im zweiten Bild (Post #2) genau die Konfiguration aufgezeigt, in der der Lüfter montiert werden sollte. Und ebenso kann man im selben Bild sehen, dass man auch vorne am Kühler, über dem RAM, einen Lüfter montieren kann. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass dein Gehäuse die entsprechende Tiefe mitbringt, sodass du den Lüfter über den RAM-Riegeln höher am Kühler anbringen kannst.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ok ich werds versuchen.  Hoffentlich ist dem Mainboard durch das ausgebaue nichts passiert, weil man ja schon ziemlich ruckeln muss. Ach ich mach mir so viel Sorgen. ^^

Kann mir jemand noch sagen, was man bei den  Gehäuselüftern machen soll? Kann ich die so drinnen lassen, wie sie sind? Ich habe das Dark Base 700. In der Anleitung steht nichts dazu?


Edit: Danke für eure Hilfe! Ich hoffe ich geh euch nicht auf die Nerven mit den vielen Fragen. xD


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich geh euch nicht auf die Nerven mit den vielen Fragen. xD



Ach Quatsch, dafür ist ein Forum da.
Sieh dir mal den Lüfter genau an, darauf sind zwei Pfeile. Der eine gibt die Drehrichtung der Rotorblätter an, der andere die Luftströmung.
Als Faustregel: die Seite wo sich die Nabe (Der Mittelpunkt des Rotos) dreht, dort wird die Luft angesaugt. Die andere Seite mit dem X-förmigen Rahmen, wo in der Mitte zusammenläuft und der Motor befestigt ist, dort kommt die Luft raus.
Wenn irgendwo was schleift oder rattert, dann ist schlicht kein Platz mehr für den Lüfter. Dann muss man sich um alternative Montagen Gedanken machen.

Und noch etwas zu Positionen und Richtungen:
vorne unten im Case: ansaugen
hinten oben, oder oben im Case: ausströmen
in den meisten Fällen zeigen auch die Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers nach hinten.

Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst:
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse
Ich persönlich fand diese Kombination ideal:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_5-.JPG


----------



## Hyperion2403 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand diese Kombination ideal:
> http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_5-.JPG


Da gehe ich voll mit, ist auch meine favorisierte Kombination. 

@TE
Dein Dark Base 700 kommt mit zwei 140mm PWM be quiet! SW 3 als Serienlüfter daher. Wenn du nichts an dieser Konfiguration geändert hast, dann zeigen und drehen die auch in die von gorgeous188 genannten Richtungen. Soll heißen, dass du prinzipiell nichts an den Gehäuselüftern machen musst, solange du mit den Temperaturen/Luftzirkulation/Geräuschentwicklung zufrienden bist.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ok danke. Und muss ich sie eigentlich nur noch am Mainboard anstecken, wenn ich sie über dieses zusätzlich steuern will? Wie nennt sich der Anschluss?

Und kann durch das Ausbauen des Mainboards sicher nichts kaputt gegangen sein, wegen der empfindlichen Pins an der Rückseite?


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Der Anschluss heißt Case_Fan, oder so ähnlich. Hängt auch immer vom Hersteller ab. Auch ob und wie du sie steuern kannst.

Die Pins auf der Rückseite vom Mainboard sind härter als das Gehäuse. Im Zweifelsfall würdest du zuerst den Lack abkratzen.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Wenn du den Ein-/Ausbau vorsichtig gemacht, Abstandhalter zwischen Mainboard und Mainboardhalterung montiert, Schrauben nicht mit roher Gewalt festgezogen hast, sollte schon nichts passiert sein. Du kannst über dein Board sicher die vier von dir genutzen Lüfter anschließen. Was für Anschlüsse du hast und ob 3 bzw. 4-Pin, können wir nur erraten, da du hierüber keine weiteren Angaben gemacht hast. In deinem Fall sind alle vier Lüfter PWM regelbar und um das nutzen zu können, brauchst du 4-Pin Schnlüsse auf dem Board. Da dein Case aber eine Lüftersteuerung mitbringt, frage ich mich gerade, warum du das über's Board machen willst? CPU Lüfter würde ich über das Board laufen lassen, Gehäuselüfter über die externe Steuerung, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Guck mal ins Handbuch, da ist auf den Seiten 14 bis 16 eigentlich alles zur Lüftersteuerung erklärt.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ich hab so vorsichtig wie möglich gemacht. Ein kleiner Ruck war aber trotzdem nicht umgänglich, um die Anschlüsse aus der I/O Blende zu bekommen (waren ja eingerastet).  Schrauben hab ich natürlich vorsichtig reingeschraubt. Leider geht eine der 8 Schrauben nicht rein. Das Gewinde greift irgendwie nicht und hängt in der Luft, als wäre die Schraube zu kurz. Aber es hält auch prima mit 7 Schrauben. Und die Abstandshalter  waren schon vormontiert.  Und wenn die Pins so stabil sind wird schon (hoffentlich) nichts passiert sein. 

Ok werde schauen ob da irgendwo Case Fan steht. Welche genaueren Angaben braucht ihr den? Und warum ich es ans Mainboard anschliessen will? Weil ich dann beliebig zwischen Mainboard und integrierter Lüftsteuerung wechseln könnte. Muss natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Die Abstandshalter haben mehrere Funktionen.

Zum Einen halten sie das Mainboard auf Abstand zum Gehäuse. Sonst hätten nämlich erwähnte Pins auf der Rückseite Kontakt mit dem Mainboardtray, also das Metall unter dem Mainboard. Und da Metall die Eigenschaft hat elektrisch leitfähig zu sein, wirst du ohne Abstandshalter sämtliche Pins untereinander verbinden. Spätestens jetzt sollten die Alarmglocken klingeln, dass das nicht gut sein kann. Im besten Fall werden im ATX Stecker Masse und Potenzial verbunden und das Netzteil schaltet gar nicht erst ein weil es einen Kurzschluss erkennt. Im schlimmsten Fall geschieht das nicht, dann werden Mainboard, Prozessor und/oder Grafikkarte gegrillt und sind nur noch als Briefbeschwerer zu gebrauchen. Jenachdem wie wohlgesonnen dir Fortuna heute ist 

Zum Anderen verteilen die Abstandshalter aber auch den mechanischen Druck, zum Beispiel wenn du Arbeitsspeicher oder Grafikkarte einbaust. Das sieht man sehr schön an billigen Mainboards, die rechts neben dem Arbeitsspeicher eben keine Abstandhalter mehr haben, sondern nur zwischen Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher. Wenn man da die Riegel einbaut biegt sich das Mainboard böse durch.

Wo du deine Lüfter anschließt ist Geschmackssache. Wenn die Lüfter 4 Pin Stecker haben, die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse aber 3 Pin Anschlüsse (mit Gehäuse, nicht einfach nur offene Pins wie auf dem Mainboard), dann kannst du sie dort gar nicht anschließen.
Generell empfehle ich aber eher die Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse. Das Mainboard richtet sich bei der Steuerung meistens nur nach der Prozessortemperatur. Der hat aber potenziell immer weniger zu tun als die Grafikkarte. Entsprechend warm wird die Grafikkarte, und bekommt nicht mal mehr Frischluft weil der Prozessor ja nichts zu tun hat. An der Steuerung hingegen kannst du direkt wenn du ein Spiel startest die Lüfterdrehzahl erhöhen. Witzigerweise haben inzwischen erste Grafikkarten auch schon Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter. Und jetzt weißt du auch warum


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Dann lass ich sie erstmal an der Lüftsteuerung. Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich die Drehzahl über das Mainboard manuell steuern kann.

Ok, dass mit den Abstandshaltern wusste ich nicht. Macht einem ja direkt Angst O.o Aber das die eine Schraube nicht reingeht dürfte dabei im Zusammenhang keine Probleme darstellen, oder? Und die Abstandshalter waren ja schon, wie gesagt, vormontiert. Jedenfalls sind in der Packung keine dabei, was ja darauf schließen lässt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Manuell über Mainboard? Ist mir jetzt nichts bekannt. Das Mainboard richtet sich nach Temperaturen, meistens der des Prozessors. Und in dem von mir erwöhnte Szenario, das leider am häufigsten eintritt, funktioniert das eben nicht mehr richtig.

Vormontiert ja, man muss sie aber trotzdem ändern können. Micro ATX hat auf Höhe des 4. Slots eine Schraube, ATX hingegen auf Höhe des 7. Slots. Welche Schraube genau fehlt denn? Und du hast auch die richtigen Schrauben verwendet? Ja ist eine blöde Frage, aber es gibt im Gehäuse mindestens zwei verschiedene Gewinde. Eine Variante für Festplatten und eine für optische Laufwerke. Und je nach Gehäusehersteller werden für die Abstandshalter mal die einen und mal die anderen verwendet.


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> man kann nicht wirklich an der Form der Lüfter die Drehrichtung und die Strömungsrichtung erkennen.



Ähhmmmm, doch ^^


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Oh dan  weis ich garnicht ob die jetzt von Haus aus bei ATX waren O.o muss ich jetzt das Mainboard wieder abmontieren und nach guggen?

Ich hab extra geschaut welche ich brauche und von der Sorte sind genau 8 Stück vorhanden. Ähm dass ist die zweite von links unten. Die kann ich so lange drehen wie ich will, aber das Gewinde greift nicht. Als wäre die Schraube zu kurz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



taks schrieb:


> Ähhmmmm, doch ^^


Die Sache mit der Narbe und der Strömungsrichtung mag bei Standard Lüftern stimmen, hier z.B. ist es anders rum
Bild 1: umgedrehte Strömungsrichtung: http://6images.cgames.de/images/gamestar/226/gainward-geforce-gtx-970-phantom_2559055.jpg

Bild 2: Lüfter drehen rechts rum: https://gzhls.at/i/68/36/1456836-n0.jpg
Auf Basis der üblichen Flügelgestaltung würde man erwarten, dass sie sich rechts herum drehen und Luft aus dem Kühler herausziehen.
Eine allgemeim gültige Regel gibt es nicht. Am einfachsten ist wie immer ausprobieren. Ansonsten gilt die die üblichen Lüfter mit
Standardmaß die grobe Regel.: Auf der freien Lüfterfläche wird angesaugt, zur Narbe hin wird ausgeblasen. Es sind auch fast immer
Pfeile am Rand der Lüfter.



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Oh dan  weis ich garnicht ob die jetzt von Haus aus bei ATX waren.


Fotos helfen



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist dem Mainboard durch das  ausgebaue nichts passiert, weil man ja schon ziemlich ruckeln  muss.


Der Einbau der Lüfter sollte durchaus mit Vorsicht geschehen. Nimm Die, so Du den Kühler mal wieder uin der Hand hast, diesen nur an der Fläche zur CPU in die Hand und rüttel dann on dem Bereich, wo Du die Lüfter anbaust ein wenig. Du wirst sehen: "Die Kraft des Meisters ist unbegrenzt, wenn er die Macht des Hebels kennt" (Goethe). Wenn Du also Lüfter einbaust, habe immer eine Hand am Kühlkörper und halte in fest und ruckel nur mit der zweiten Hand. Z.B. gerade das festzurren der Lüfterhalter ist recht kraftaufwendig.  Das Mqainboard auszubauen, ist für die CPU sicherlich ideal, weil Du am besten arbeiten kannst, alle anderen Komponenten mögen das nicht so., weil man immer irgendwo einen Kratzer machen kann.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Mit welchem Kabel werden eigentlich die Lüfter zur Stromversorung angeschlossen, wenn ich sie nicht ans Mainboard anschließe? Und vorallem wo?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Kabel werden eigentlich die Lüfter zur Stromversorung angeschlossen, wenn ich sie nicht ans Mainboard anschließe? Und vorallem wo?


Idealerweise hängen Lüfter am Mainboard, weil sie dann temperaturabhängig in der Drehzahl geregelt werden können. Ist es kalt, bleibt es sehr leise bis unhörbar, nur wenn das System ordentlich Leistung benötigt und warm wird, drheen die Lüfter höher. Man kann aber auch  die Lüfter mit besten spannungen von 5V. 7V oder 12V betreiben. Je nach Lüfter laufen sie dann aber nicht sicher an, weil viele Lüfter mit 5V nicht starten und 12V als Dauerbetreib ziemlich laut ist.

Sowas liegt z.B. vielen BeQuiet Lüftern bei:
Adapter mitte unten für 5V, 7V und 12V: http://www.hw-journal.de/images/Review_Bilder/bequietluefter/DSC_0054.jpg

Gibt es auch einzel zu kaufen.
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 30cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Sowas erspart einen weiteren Adapter zum Vertielen, man hat gleich dreimal 7V, die sinnvollste Spannung für Lüfter:
z.B. Netzteil auf 7V:  BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved schwarz/schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder mit Drehzahlregelung üder das Mainboard:
DeLOCK 4-Pin-Molex auf 6x 3-Pin-Lüfter Adapter 5V/12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du z.B. an die Stecker am Mainboard wegen des riesigen Kühlers nicht heran kommst, (darum bevorzuge ich 120mm Kühler wie z.B. den Scythe Fuma) kannst Du auch einfahc ein Verängerungskabel anschließen und kannst Dann die CPU-Lüfter jederzeit einfach erreichen. Das es Lüfter mit 3-PIN (spannungsregelt) und Lüfter mit 4-PIN (fest 12V, geregelt über einen Steuerimpuls) gibt, weißt Du?


----------



## Hyperion2403 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ich weise einfach nochmal darauf hin, dass dein Dark Base 700 ( laut deiner Aussage das hier?) eine Lüftersteuerung auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays hat. Da könntest du deine Gehäuselüfter anschließen und dann natürlich die Lüftersteuerung mit deinem Netzteil und Mainboard verbinden.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Da mein Gehäuse eine eigene Luftsteuerung hat, hab ich mich entschieden sie erstmal nur darüber laufen zu lassen. 

Das mit 3 und 4 Pin hab ich gehört ja. Und ich hab grad in der Anleitung geschaut, dort steht was mit SATA Power Anschluss. Könnte das auch was mit Strom zu tun haben ich lade ein Foto.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Da mein Gehäuse eine eigene Luftsteuerung hat, hab ich mich entschieden sie erstmal nur darüber laufen zu lassen. .


Dann lass doch alles genau so, wie es eingebaut war. Mit den drei Lüftern, vorne zwei einblasend und hinten einer ausblasend, ist alles gut. Du kannst dann manuell von 5V auf 7V und 12V umschalten. Die guten BeQuiet SW3 Lüfter laufen natürlich sicher bei 5V an.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Will ich ja auch. Die Luftsteuerung muss ja aber irgendwie mit Strom versorgt werden, verstehst du?

Ist das der SATA Poweranschluss? (Bild)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Das ist doch etwas feines, da gibt es ja eine schöne Lüftersteuerung, die vieles kann, und im Handbuch steht nichts dazu? Oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Innerer Aufbau (2) - Seite 5

Dann schau Doch einfach mal in dein Handbuch auf Seite 16, ist das so schwer? Stichwort Lüftersteuerung.
DARK BASE 700 | RGB LED leise high-end PC Gehause von be quiet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mach ein Foto von Deinen Kabeln und wir werden Dir die richtigen heraus suchen. 
So sieht ein Sata-Power Kabel aus, dass sollte dem Gehäuse beiliegen. Die Seite des Kabels
die auf dem bild zu sheen ist kommt ans Netzteil, an die Lüftersteuerung kommt an Position
 "F" die andere Seite des Kabels



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Hab Foto hochgeladen, hoffe man erkennts. Ist ganz am Anfang, wo ich den Thread eröffnet habe. Keine Ahnung wie ich das hier einfügn könnte.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Idealerweise hängen Lüfter am Mainboard, weil sie dann temperaturabhängig in der Drehzahl geregelt werden können. Ist es kalt, bleibt es sehr leise bis unhörbar, nur wenn das System ordentlich Leistung benötigt und warm wird, drheen die Lüfter höher?



Das gilt aber nur wenn du Prime95 spielst


Bei den meisten Spielen hat der Prozessor doch kaum was zu tun. Der langweilt sich bei 60% Auslastung und wird kaum über 50 Grad warm, und die Lüfter bleiben bei 500RPM (Werte ausgedacht zuer Veranschaulichung). Die Grafikkarte hingegen läuft auf 100% Last und hängt im Temperaturlimit. Nachdem aber die Lüfter nicht hochdrehen bleibt das auch so. Es sei denn, man koppelt die Steuerung an die Temperatur der Grafikkarte, was aber nur selten möglich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Hab Foto hochgeladen, hoffe man erkennts


Ich habe es Dir eingekreist





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





- Offtopic- 


gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Spielen hat der Prozessor doch kaum was zu tun. Der langweilt sich bei 60% Auslastung und wird kaum über 50 Grad warm, und die Lüfter bleiben bei 500RPM (Werte ausgedacht zuer Veranschaulichung). Die Grafikkarte hingegen läuft auf 100% Last und hängt im Temperaturlimit. Nachdem aber die Lüfter nicht hochdrehen bleibt das auch so. Es sei denn, man koppelt die Steuerung an die Temperatur der Grafikkarte, was aber nur selten möglich ist.


Darum auch der Weg über das Netzteil, ganz ideal finde ich immer mehr eine Position oben, bei der das Netzteil mit entlüftet ohne dass man Lüfter im Deckel hat und dann natürlich über die Abwärme der Komponenten, vor allem die Grafikkarte, leicht mit erwärmt wird. Wird es im Gehäuse zu warm, regelt das Netzteil und ebenso damit alle Gehäuselüfter, so sie denn am Netzteil hängen, und ich kenne diese Regelung nur vom BeQuiet DPP, Ansonsten wird natürlich auch die wenig belastete CPU wärmer, wenn die GPU Abwärme das Gehäuse erwärmt. Eine Regelung über die CPU-Temperatur passt also auch so einigermaßen, besser, als die Lüfter im Idle zu hoch drehen z ulassen. Wenn ich bei den Silent Wing 3 des hier beschreibeben Gehäuses schon 800 U/min lese, ahne ich, dass das nicht silent ist.

Aber wir kommen jetzt zu weit weg von den fratgen des Themenstarters, dem ich mit dem bild vom Stecker hoffentlich seine Fragen beantortet habe


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ja das mit dem SATA Power Anschluss habe ich kapiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem SATA Power Anschluss habe ich kapiert.


Ist alles nicht trivial und das Handbuch erfüllt nicht den notwendigen Standard. 
Wenn man es weiß, ist es einfach, kennt man es nicht, bleiben nur Fragezeichen.

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Rechner!


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Stecker teilweise so schwer reingehen? Hab für den CPU und ATX Stromanschluss gefühlte 10 Stunden gebraucht bis es endlich klick gemacht hat.

Da kriegt man ja Angst die Kontakte zu verbiegen aber die sind anders nicht eingeschnakelt, die Stecker. Bei Youtube Videos geht das immer so schnell und einfach. Bin deshalb einigermaßen verwirrt. Hatte auch extra drauf geachtet sie richtig rum anzuschließen.


----------



## fuma.san (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Stecker teilweise so schwer reingehen? Hab für den CPU und ATX Stromanschluss gefühlte 10 Stunden gebraucht bis es endlich klick gemacht hat.
> 
> Da kriegt man ja Angst die Kontakte zu verbiegen aber die sind anders nicht eingeschnakelt, die Stecker. Bei Youtube Videos geht das immer so schnell und einfach. Bin deshalb einigermaßen verwirrt. Hatte auch extra drauf geachtet sie richtig rum anzuschließen.



Der 24-Pol Stecker für das Mainboard und der CPU-Stecker können manchmal ziemlich straff drauf gehen, gerade wenn du ein neues Netzteil hast.

Sei froh das du keine MOLEX Stecker mehr nehmen musst. An den Teilen hast du dir früher echt die Hände gebrochen.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Die haben solche Stecker und Kabel auch schon hundertmal in der Hand gehabt. Davon mal abgesehen, sind die Stecker irgendwann auch mal "eingearbeitet" und dann geht's wohlmöglich viel leichter. Kann mich aber noch an gute alte Molex Steckverbindungen erinnern, das war teilweise echt ein Krampf. 

Dann hast du das mit der Lüftersteuerung jetzt hinbekommen und die neue Kiste läuft bereits?


----------



## Bluestar123 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ne schön wers. ^^ Der ATX und der CPU Stromanschluss sind die Einzigsten, die ich heute Abend noch geschafft hab. Alle anderen Anschlüsse müssen noch rein. Hoffentlich gehen die nicht auch so schwer. O.o 

Dass das nicht ungewöhnlich ist beruhigt mich schon mal sehr. Da bin ich ja froh nicht diese MOLEX Stecker zu haben. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass das überhaupt noch schwerer geht. So Bombenfest wie die jetzt drin stecken fragt man sich, ob die überhaupt wieder rausgehen. ^^

Naja, mal sehen was mich morgen erwartet. Kanns kaum erwarten die Kiste zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Bluestar123 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Wenn ich zum Schluss dann die Graka ans Stromnetz anschließen will, brauch ich ja den VGA Anschluss vom Netzteil. Jetzt gibts da 2 Kabel: Eins mit VGA 1 und 2 und das andere mit VGA 3 und 4 Anschluss. Ist es egal welches der 2 Kabel ich für die Graka nehme? Und die Stecker können beim Netzteil in PCle 1 und PCIe 2 gesteckt werden. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten oder irgendwo reinstecken. Hat das vlt. was mit dem PCIe Steckplatz zu tun, wo später die Grafikkarte reinkommt (mein Mainboard hat 3 davon)?

Edit: Was bedeutet GND? Schau grad bei der Front Panel Belegung im Handbuch nach. Dort kommt 2 mal GND vor. Ist das ein Stecker oder bleibt das frei? (Hab Foto hochgeladen)

Und noch was: Kommt der USB 3.0 Pin Anschluss vom Frontpanel in den USB 3.1 Gen1 Header? Weil dort gibts nix mit USB 3.0? Ansonsten gibts noch USB 2.0 Header.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Welches Netzteil hast du? Wenn es die vier Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte auf zwei Stromschienen aufteilt, wäre es Blödsinn eine Schiene voll zu belasten und die andere gar nicht. Seasonic macht das zB nicht, da läuft alles über eine Schiene, deswegen ist es egal welche Stecker man anschließt.

GND heißt Ground bzw. Masse.

USB 3.0 Wurde umbenannt in 3.1 Gen 1. "Echtes" USB 3.1 heißt jetzt USB 3.1 Gen 2


----------



## Bluestar123 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ich hab das bequiet Straight Power 600 Watt Modular. Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Graka evtl. 2 Stromanschlüsse benötigt ( hab noch nicht nachgeschaut) Also was soll ich jetzt machen?

Ok, und was fang ich jetzt mit dem GND an? Was muss da rein? Das steht neben dem Ein/Aus Schalter und dem Reset Button Anschluss. Hat das was mit der Polung zu tun (Siehe Foto)?

Danke, dann war meine Vermutung richtig. Sehr logisch, dass die den USB 3.0 Stecker für den USB 3.1 Gen1 Anschluss vorgesehen  haben. ^^


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Ok, dann musst du am Netzteil an PCIe1 und PCIe2 jeweils ein Kabel anschließen. Von jedem dieser Kabel muss jeweils ein Stecker an die Grafikkarte. Also wahrscheinlich 1 und 3.

GND ist der zugehörige Massepunkt zum jeweiligen Element vom Frontpanel.
Power LED Plus, und daneben ein GND dafür
HDD LED Plus, und daneben ein GND dafür
Power Button und Reset Button haben auch jeweils zwei Anschlüsse.


----------



## Bluestar123 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Also ist GND sozusagen der Minuspol? Also muss der Minuspol der jeweiligen Stecker in den GND Massepunkt? Weil man bei den Front Panel Anschlüssen immer so genau drauf achten muss, sie an den richtigen Pol anzuschließen.

Ok und wieso eigentlich nicht 1 Kabel in PCIe 1 und den VGA 1 und 2 an die Graka? Will nur ganz sicher gehen, deswegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

*Allgemeiner Hinweis:*
Es wäre,  lieber TE, langsam an der Zeit, dass Du uns sämtliche Komponenten auflistest, die Du verbauen willst. Du scheinst einige fundamentale Fragen zu haben und noch nie einen Rechner selber zusammengebaut zu haben. Das wird erfahrungsmäßig in die Hose gehen, weil es zu viele kleine Fussangeln gibt. Schau doch mal hier, ob jemand in der Nähe wohnt, dass hier ist eine der schönsten Aktionen dieses Forums:
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Ansonsten drücke ich die Daumen und stelle blos jede Frage, bevor Du etwas kaputt machst,und den Strom anstellst. Lieber ein Foto mehr und eine Frage öfter, als ein Defekt. Viel Glück! Und keine Sorgen, wir helfen gerne. Jetzt mal schnell der Reihe nach die Fragen, die ich gelesen habe, ich hoffe, nicht vergessen zu haben

*Schwergängigkeit Kabel:*


Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ne schön wers. ^^ Der ATX und der CPU  Stromanschluss sind die Einzigsten, die ich heute Abend noch geschafft  hab. Alle anderen Anschlüsse müssen noch rein. Hoffentlich gehen die  nicht auch so schwer. O.o


Es ist nur das 20+4 PIN ATX Kabel, welches so dermaßen schwer rein und raus geht. Ich habe jedesmal Angst, das Mainboard zu zerbrechen und unterstütze unter dem Mainboard mit der zweiten Hand, auch, wenn es eingebaut ist. 
*
VGA Kabel an Netzteil und Grafikkarte*


Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Schluss dann die Graka ans  Stromnetz anschließen will, brauch ich ja den VGA Anschluss vom  Netzteil. Jetzt gibts da 2 Kabel: Eins mit VGA 1 und 2 und das andere  mit VGA 3 und 4 Anschluss. Ist es egal welches der 2 Kabel ich für die  Graka nehme? Und die Stecker können beim Netzteil in PCle 1 und PCIe 2  gesteckt werden. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten oder irgendwo  reinstecken. Hat das vlt. was mit dem PCIe Steckplatz zu tun, wo später  die Grafikkarte reinkommt (mein Mainboard hat 3 davon)?


Wir müssten jetzt wissen, was Du für Komponenten hast. Ich vermute wegen der Doppel VGA Kabel, dass es ein hochwertiges BeQuiet Netzteil, z.B. ein DPP11 ist und Deine Grafikkarte zwei Stromanschlüsse benötigt (z.B. 2 x 6PIN oder 2 x 8 PIN). Dazu steckst Du einen Netzteilkabelstrang in einen der beiden PICe Stecker am Netzteil, völlig egal ob PCIe 1  oder PCIe 2, und steckst dann die beiden Kabel in die Grafikkarte. Die weiter unten zitierte "Empfehlung" würde das Sicherungskonzept aushebeln.



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Ok und wieso eigentlich nicht 1 Kabel in PCIe  1 und den VGA 1 und 2 an die Graka? Will nur ganz sicher gehen,  deswegen.


Das ist genau der richtige Weg!

*Gehäuse Stecker und USB*


Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Edit: Was bedeutet GND? Schau grad bei der Front Panel Belegung im  Handbuch nach. Dort kommt 2 mal GND vor. Ist das ein Stecker oder bleibt  das frei? (Hab Foto hochgeladen) Und noch was: Kommt der USB 3.0 Pin Anschluss vom Frontpanel in den USB  3.1 Gen1 Header? Weil dort gibts nix mit USB 3.0? Ansonsten gibts noch  USB 2.0 Header.


Jetzt geht es also um die vielen kleinen Kabel vom Gehäuse. Da musst Du genau auf jedes Kabel schauen, was draufsteht und genau am besten im Handbuch die Zuordnung suchen. Da gibt es einzelne Kabel, Doppelkabel etc.

Und nein USB 2,  USB 3 und USB 3.1 sind unterschiedluche Dinge. Schau ins Handbuch Deines Mainboards. Die USB 2 sind in der Regel keine Stecker um unteren Rand des Mainbords, USB 3.0 ist farblich blau und haut eine Kunststoo éinfassung, USB 3.1 müsste man schauen, darum nenn uns bitte alle Komponenten, dann können wir immer schnell in die Handbücher schauen und es Dir genau zeigen.

*
Und jetzt zum "Netzteil Schlunz"...*


gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wenn es die vier Anschlüsse für die  Grafikkarte auf zwei Stromschienen aufteilt, wäre es Blödsinn eine  Schiene voll zu belasten und die andere gar nicht.


  

Bindet doch den Menschen keine Bären auf. Das Netzteil erzeugt einmal  12V, es gibt nur eine 12V Schiene. Diese wird dann bei einigen guten  Netzteilen über mehrere Sicherungen aufgeteilt, die dann Schiene 1,  Schiene 2, Schiene 3, usw benannt werden. Die minimale mir bekannte  Absicherung ist beim BeQuiet E10 eine 18A Variante, damit bekommt man  fast jede Grafikkarte betrieben, warum zum Teufel sollte man zwei  Schienen nutzen? Oder hast Du an Deinen Staubsauger auch ein Doppelkabel  verbaut,  und schließt es, um _"die Schienen symetrisch zu belasten"_  über zwei Sicherungen an? Das ist Mumpitz. Sorry, wenn ich das so direkt  sage. Es gibt seltene Ausnahmen mit Grafikkarten jenseits der 250W (also über 20A), bei denen man das macht. Aber dann nutzt man einfach den OC-Key im BeQuiet Netzteil und schließt alle 12V Schienen parallel.


----------



## Bluestar123 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Meine Komponenten (zähle einfach mal alle auf):

Bequiet 600 Watt Netzteil Straight Power Modular 10CM
16Gb DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance LPX CL16
Bequiet Dark Base 700 
EKL Alpenföhn Olymp
250 GB SSD von Samsung 
500 GB SSD von Samsung
2Tb HDD Seagate BarraCuda
ASRock Z370 Taichi
GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
Intel CPU i7 8700k

Graka ist noch in der Verpackung, da die ja erst zum Schluss dran kommt. Deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie viele Anschlüsse sie hat. Könnt aber jederzeit nachschauen.

Und hat das GND jetzt was mit Minuspol zu tun? Bei allen Steckern außer bei Reset und Ein/Aus Schalter (Dort steht GND) stehen nähmlich die Pole im Handbuch (Also wo Minus, wo Plus). Deshalb weis ich nicht, wie die Polung bei den beiden Steckern ist, wo dieses GND statt einem Pol steht. (Hatte Foto von Anleitung hochgeladen)

Wo der USB 3.1 reinkommt weiß ich. Nur beim USB 3.0 war ich unsicher, da nirgends am Mainboard was von USB 3.0 steht. Aber jetzt weis ich ja, dass das der USB 3.1 Gen1 Anschluss ist. Und der USB 3.1 Type C kommt in  den USB 3.1 Gen2 Type C.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Danke für die Komponenten, dann können wir bei Fragen jetzt zielgerichtetet helfen. Meine Empfehlung zum VGA Stecker bleibt bestehen, für eine GTX 1080 reicht natürlich ein Doppelkabel vom Netzteil. Du hast eine 20A Absicherung pro PCIe Schiene, die löst irgendwo um 25-30A aus. Mit 20A mal 12V bist Du bei 240W, soviel Übertaktung kannst Du der GTX 1080 gar nicht geben, um das zu erreichen. Passt mit einem Doppelkabel. Test den Rechner aber zuerst mit den integrierten Grafikeinheit der CPU, das minimiert mögliche Fehler.

Die Kabel vom Gehäuse sind alle genau bezeichnet, GND (Ground oder zu Deutsch Erde) ist das Nullpotential, oder auch Minus genannt, Stromführend ist immer Plus. Deine Kabel sind nun leider nicht in üblichem rot für plus ausgeführt, sondern nur scharz weiss. Bei einigen der kleinen Stecker sollte es drauf stehe, wo Plus und Minus ist, bei anderen, wie dem Reset Schalter oder dem Hauptschalter ist die Orientierung egal, weil es eh nur "An-Aus" Schalter sind, die einen Kurzschluss machen. Da hilft im Zweifel auch Probieren. Auch die LEDs sind Verpolungssicher, Du macht nichts kaputt, sollte es falsch herum sein, nur leuchten die LEDs dann nicht. 

Wenn Du die USB jetzt alle eindeutig zuordnen kannst, ist ja alles gut. Viel Spaß beim Weiterbasteln! Schöne Zusammenstellung bei der Gelegenheit. Wird ein toller Rechner!



Bluestar123 schrieb:


> Wo der USB 3.1 reinkommt weiß ich. Nur beim  USB 3.0 war ich unsicher, da nirgends am Mainboard was von USB 3.0  steht. Aber jetzt weis ich ja, dass das der USB 3.1 Gen1 Anschluss ist.  Und der USB 3.1 Type C kommt in  den USB 3.1 Gen2 Type C.


Wenn Du in Dein Handbuch auf Seite 8 schaust, findest Du mit Stecker Pos. 9 und Pos. 12 zwei Möglichkeiten einen blauen USB 3.0/3.1  Stecker einzustecken.
http://asrock.nl/downloadsite/Manual/Z370 Taichi.pdf
...


----------



## Bluestar123 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welche Richtung sollen sich die  CPU Lüfter drehen?*

Danke, freue mich auch total drauf. Hab ihn gestern dann auch das Erste mal gestartet, es gibt aber leider ein Problem. Scheint alles zu laufen (Gehäuse, Mainboard und Graka leuchten, Lüfter vom CPU Kühler und Gehäuse drehen) aber kein Bild kommt. Mainboard zeigt Fehlercode 00 an. Laut ASRock bedeutet das, dass der CPU nicht erkannt wird. Hab jetzt auch schon einen extra Thread zu dem Problem eröffnet. Vielleicht hast du noch eine Idee? 

Ich werde mal versuchen den Lüfter lockerer zu schrauben. Soll ja durch zu fest geschraubte Lüfter bei Intel CPU manchmal Probleme geben.


----------

